# "Call a priest, I'm Catholic"



## Jeremy89 (Sep 24, 2008)

Just curious if anyone has run into a situation where a pt is a certain religion (I chose Catholic because that's my religion) and has asked to call a priest or pastor.  Or if unconscious, have you ever found a note in their wallet about their faith?  Have you ever had to perform a procedure while a chaplain is saying a prayer over the victim?

Share your stories if ya got 'em!

Jeremy


----------



## mikie (Sep 24, 2008)

can't say that I have...

Wouldn't surprise me these days for some people.  Especially if they know they're heading towards the light in the near future.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Sep 25, 2008)

I have no problem calling or have someone call (gives something for the Fire Department to do). 

I have prayed, baptised (spontaneous abortion fetus) and other religious activity, all without missing a stroke of giving care. It does not take much to offer and one does not have to be pushy. 

R/r 911


----------



## mycrofft (Sep 25, 2008)

*Extreme unction does not require a priest.*

A former Jesuit giving "death and dying" talks to local EMT's had a lot of us with the handout about it in our personal kits for a while.
Some of us felt this was a little defeatist.


----------



## Jon (Sep 25, 2008)

I once stopped (off-duty, in uniform) in front of a church for a bicyclist struck.

the priest was praying... I was holding C-spine.. and several bystanders were on the phone calling 911.

We all did our own things and didn't get in each others way... and it worked out.


----------



## mikie (Sep 25, 2008)

I could imagine a pt wanting a a rabbi, priest, excersist etc. especially with DNR pt, providing palliative care and comfort.



Ridryder911 said:


> I have prayed, baptised (spontaneous abortion fetus)



If you don't mind my asking, how did you do that?  Did the patient request that?  Was this in the ambulance?


----------



## emtashleyb (Sep 25, 2008)

we took a pt to the ER about 3 days before christmas there was a catholic preist there for some reason she requested that he prayed with her and to bless the "wonderfully nice" people who had brought her here. I cant say I have had anyone request us find a leader from their religion I guess we were just in the right place at the right time for the woman.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Sep 25, 2008)

mikie333 said:


> I could imagine a pt wanting a a rabbi, priest, excersist etc. especially with DNR pt, providing palliative care and comfort.
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't mind my asking, how did you do that?  Did the patient request that?  Was this in the ambulance?



Actually, in the old EMT curriculum it was routinely taught on how to baptise "still born" as many faiths request it immediately. Unfortunately, it has been removed as many medical professions are removing themselves from one of the most important areas (spirituality) of patients lives.. spirituality. Even though, it has been scientifically proven to aid in promotion of health care, less time in hospitals, reduction in pain, and psychological trauma. 

Yes, I did it prehospital by simply placing a drop of water with the baptismal ritual of .."_I Baptise thee, in the name of the Father, the Son and Holy Ghost"_. This was from the family request. Did it hurt and who was really the patient at the time? 

R/r 911


----------



## mikie (Sep 25, 2008)

Ridryder911 said:


> Yes, I did it prehospital by simply placing a drop of water with the baptismal ritual of .."_Baptise thee, in the name of the Father, the Son and Holy Ghost"_. This was from the family request. Did it hurt and who was really the patient at the time?



I wasn't knocking you for it, I was curious to know how.  That's very commendable of you Rid!  

You mentioned in the previous post it was a spontaneous abortion, isn't that only up to 28 weeks, then it's considered miscarriage?

EDIT: does your baptism count as 'legit?' (I don't know much about them, different in my religion).  Does it have to be 'confirmed' by a priest?  -These are just questions for my personal knowledge.


----------



## medic_chick87 (Sep 25, 2008)

Had a like 3 calls in just a couple of days of each other all which took place in churches. The one that impressed me the most was an elderly woman who spoke no English (Vietnamese), and we had no translator. We had her loaded up and as we were ready to go the man who had been helping us put on his robes (turned out he was the priest but he was in regular clothes so we didnt know) and came over and asked if he could bless her. She wasnt critical so we let him and he just whispered a quick blessing over her. Even though the blessing was in English and she didnt speak English, she knew what he was doing and it seemed to calm her down. What impressed me most was his kindness and his genuine concern for her.

On a personal note: I know if I was ever involved in an mva or was in a situation where I couldnt speak, I would definitely want an elder from my religion called. I keep a special card/dpa behind my license that describes some of my medical wishes that go hand in hand with my religious beliefs that speak for me in case I cant speak, as well as numbers of those to get in contact with.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Sep 25, 2008)

mikie333 said:


> I wasn't knocking you for it, I was curious to know how.  That's very commendable of you Rid!
> 
> You mentioned in the previous post it was a spontaneous abortion, isn't that only up to 28 weeks, then it's considered miscarriage?
> 
> EDIT: does your baptism count as 'legit?' (I don't know much about them, different in my religion).  Does it have to be 'confirmed' by a priest?  -These are just questions for my personal knowledge.



No offense taken. From what I remember, it was allowable from most JudeoChristian faiths, even the Catholic faith (from what I recall). Yes, it is a "miscarriage" in common laymen terms. 

Many cultures depend upon their faith as much as belief in those practicing or performing medical care. It should be addressed as much as some other areas, especially if the provider is informed. 

R/r 911


----------



## BossyCow (Sep 25, 2008)

My district is a very small, tight knit community. Its not uncommon for our pts to be from the same church as our volunteers. They often pray together during transport. I am not of the same religious persuasion but I feel its important to honor the spiritual/religious beliefs of the pt. whenever possible.


----------



## knxemt1983 (Oct 3, 2008)

Jeremy89 said:


> Just curious if anyone has run into a situation where a pt is a certain religion (I chose Catholic because that's my religion) and has asked to call a priest or pastor.  Or if unconscious, have you ever found a note in their wallet about their faith?  Have you ever had to perform a procedure while a chaplain is saying a prayer over the victim?
> 
> Share your stories if ya got 'em!
> 
> Jeremy



I actually had a pt ask me last night to pray with her. severe cp, and tombstone t's on the monitor. As I was doing my assesment and setting up lines and all that jazz I said a prayer for her out loud. It didn't heal her, but it's amazing how it eased her anxiety, honestly I think it probably did more than anything else I did. like Rid said, religion is a HUGE part of many patients live, and I live in the Bible belt.


----------



## mycrofft (Oct 12, 2008)

I'm not religious but faith and calm can help terrifically to antidote fear and us bellowing at and around the pt.

I had the first and second editions of the orange book and do not remember baptism. I DO remember it from old first aid training. Maybe in orange book first edition (up to 1976 or 77).

To y'all, and again speaking as an unreligious man, how can it not be permissible to attempt extreme unction or baptism if the situation calls for it and all parties are, er, party to it? If the mother or parents of a fetus or newborn want it, what will happen if it is a little young, or a little out of wedlock, or whatever? What if someone gets faith on their deathbed and there's you and them, what's the harm, as long as you aren't proselytizing.(What do I know, maybe it backfires or something, but it's worth a chance).

I'll bet someone complains to your boss or the papers, especially if it is tax based care. 

and the priest who was doing the deathn and dying classes was barred from the local ER's because he interfered with care.


----------



## GregEMT19 (Oct 13, 2008)

Went on my first clinical ride last thurs and we had a pt request to be taken to a hospital w/ a preist at the hosp.  Wasn't a problem, i'm pretty sure most hospitals have them these days anyways?


----------



## traumateam1 (Oct 14, 2008)

GregEMT19 said:


> Went on my first clinical ride last thurs and we had a pt request to be taken to a hospital w/ a priest at the hosp.  Wasn't a problem, i'm pretty sure most hospitals have them these days anyways?



I know our hospital has priests/pastors, etc on call 24/7. If they are needed a RN will make the phone call and they will come in. However I have never had p/t request a priest/pastor.


----------

